# Steam partners up with Crunchyroll to sell anime



## Chary (Mar 30, 2017)

Do you like PC games? Do you like sales? Do you like ANIME?! Well has Steam got the answer for you! It seems Steam has partnered with Crunchyroll in order to sell full seasons of anime, not to mention is having a big sale on Japanese developed video games. You can find recent anime, such as Ace Attorney, Re:Zero, and Free! as well as Inuyasha, Naruto, and more. Check out what's available at the link below.

 Source


----------



## Anfroid (Mar 30, 2017)

No thanks.


----------



## Byokugen (Mar 30, 2017)

Wait... WHAT? steam selling anime? Why? Gabe, Y U DO THIS?!


----------



## Minox (Mar 30, 2017)

Seems like a great move that could lead to them selling movies in the future.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Mar 30, 2017)

THIS IS IT GAIS. My calling has arrived \o/!


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 30, 2017)

I'll just stick with KissAnime, thanks.


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 30, 2017)

Chary said:


> Do you like PC games? Do you like sales? Do you like ANIME?!​


If you're on this site, it is highly probable that you do.

This is hardly newsworthy though. They've sold cartoons for a while.


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 30, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> This is hardly newsworthy though. They've sold cartoons for a while.


heh.


----------



## Chary (Mar 30, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> If you're on this site, it is highly probable that you do.
> 
> This is hardly newsworthy though. They've sold cartoons for a while.


Seeing as the fact that the crunchyroll partnership took place as of today, I do find it worth bringing attention to.


----------



## Byokugen (Mar 31, 2017)

Next step is vr porn on steam?


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 3, 2017)

I will stick with torrent because 
1) I'm broke
2) i like to have access to all my anime while offline
3) I don't like to have many DVD 
4) I like to sort them in folder and subfolder as i want
5) Even if i was rich i would prefer having them all on my hard drive though i would then donate


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2017)

I already have a source where I can stream as much as I want without downloading it. Still a grey area, but hey, I don't have to be limited by DRM restrictions or the site locking me out after watching X amount  *shrug*


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 3, 2017)

I love how people pirating their movies and Anime act like this won't do any good. 

You all do realize people actually pay for this kind of stuff?


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 3, 2017)

well, this is interesting and weird.  Idk that they did anything else, but games. Steam trying to be Netflix too? lol


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 3, 2017)

Id still rather buy Blu-Ray's since I wont need an internet connection and they almost always have added content and touch up work done to them



smileyhead said:


> I'll just stick with KissAnime, thanks.


KYS


----------



## XDel (Apr 3, 2017)

Get the good stuff like Elfen Leid and Akira, and you could potentially go head to head with Netflix.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 3, 2017)

*Pretends he didn't make a post on @Chary Profile page* 

So umm anyone saw anything they like on the anime weekend sale? Might get guilty gear or something.


----------



## Nisem0n0 (Apr 3, 2017)

I really don't see myself paying for individual digital releases.  If you watch a lot of anime and really want to pay just directly get a Crunchyroll subscription, it'll save a lot of money


----------



## linuxares (Apr 3, 2017)

I rather have physical copies when it comes to movies, if they aren't dirty cheap. Plus I really enjoy using KODI over some DRM.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 3, 2017)

Xenon Hacks said:


> KYS


wew, triggered.


----------

